
Elevation in Chloroquine Poisonings in Nigeria - smt1
https://www.scmp.com/news/world/africa/article/3076240/coronavirus-nigeria-reports-chloroquine-poisonings-after-donald
======
lainga
I seem to recall that many of the victims of the pandemic in 1918 may have
succumbed to acetaminophen overdoses, and not the flu itself.

~~~
Fjolsvith
With the current "stir the fear" attitude of the media, deaths from drug
overdoses will likely be counted as COVID-19 caused.

~~~
ShorsHammer
While there's a massive inconsistency worldwide with various stats relating to
Cause Of Death, I really don't see this ever happening anywhere.

------
m0llusk
That stuff is nasty and we don't even know if it actually helps yet.

